# Nude Mode



## S2S (17. Februar 2009)

Servus!

Ich habe im Web einen Warhammer Online *Nude Mod* gefunden. Jetzt wollte ich fragen da der soweit einwandfrei funktioniert hat ob man denn diesen überhaut nutzen darf. Kann man für sowas gebannt werden? Ansonsten würde ich den halt schweren herzens wieder deinstallieren. Der Nude Mod modifiziert nur meine lokalen Dateien und beeinträchtigt nicht das Zusammenspiel mit anderen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Pymonte (17. Februar 2009)

meist ist herumwurschteln in den Speildaten verboten, aber wenn du es unbedingt brauchst, denk ich nicht das was passiert, wenn du es machst... Außer vllt beim Patchen oder so, ka, kenn mich damit nicht aus.


----------



## seppix@seppix (17. Februar 2009)

Was bringt denn der Nude Mode genau 
Macht der alles auf deinem Bildschrim 'schlüpfrig' oder was.

Ansonsten kann ich mir nix drunter vorstellen indem Fal aber fürd ich es lieber sein lassen.
Könnte ja ungefhär so von Mythic verstanden werden wie der Wallhack in Css das ist ja auch nur auf deinem Bildschirm


----------



## Tikume (17. Februar 2009)

Nude mode macht dass Du nackt dastehst - ohne deinen Account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Hero (17. Februar 2009)

Einen Nude Mod interresant... wie kommt man darauf sowas zu Suchen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja glaube nicht das dir da was passieren kann^^ wenns nur lokale dateien sind.


----------



## S2S (17. Februar 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Was bringt denn der Nude Mode genau
> Macht der alles auf deinem Bildschrim 'schlüpfrig' oder was.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich mir nix drunter vorstellen indem Fal aber fürd ich es lieber sein lassen.
> Könnte ja ungefhär so von Mythic verstanden werden wie der Wallhack in Css das ist ja auch nur auf deinem Bildschirm




Na ja - ich seh nur meinen Char (weibliche) nackt. Ist halt nichts besondere. Der Mod modifiziert nur meine lokalen Dateien und ich hab ja keinerlei Vorteile durch den Mod. Ist halt einfach nur.... ästhetischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (17. Februar 2009)

S2S schrieb:


> Na ja - ich seh nur meinen Char (weibliche) nackt. Ist halt nichts besondere. Der Mod modifiziert nur meine lokalen Dateien und ich hab ja keinerlei Vorteile durch den Mod. Ist halt einfach nur.... ästhetischer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Allein das zuzgeben wär mir zu doof und peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S2S (17. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nude mode macht dass Du nackt dastehst - ohne deinen Account
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich denke jetzt nicht unbedingt das die das merken. Damals bei WoW hatte ich über ein Jahr nen Nude Mod laufen - bis ich den Account selbst gekündigt hab (wegen WAR) ^^

Angeblich finden die das auch nicht heraus da es nur lokal ist


----------



## S2S (17. Februar 2009)

nee ist mir nicht peinlich - bin halt nicht verklemmt. Nachtheit ist ja natürlich. So kommen wir ha auch auf die Welt, oder nicht?


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (17. Februar 2009)

man könnte sich mal die TITTEN anschaun schon cool aber die sind nich so groß


----------



## dent1st (17. Februar 2009)

ohh my f%§$ing god...


----------



## airace (17. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nude mode macht dass Du nackt dastehst - ohne deinen Account
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sehr schön gesagt mit solchen sachen wäre ich immer SEHR
vorsichtig soweit ich weis gab es auch bei WoW auchmal einen "nackt patch"
aber naja ist ja dein Account der gebannt wird also ich würde es nicht riskiren...

mfg airace


----------



## Yanotoshi (17. Februar 2009)

Ich wäre dafür den Thread zu schließen kommt nur Müll bei raus und die beiden WorldBasch0r und dena dneren zeitlich zu bannen, meine Meinung


----------



## S2S (17. Februar 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür den Thread zu schließen kommt nur Müll bei raus und die beiden WorldBasch0r und dena dneren zeitlich zu bannen, meine Meinung


Also bevor hier zu geht will ich noch ne Antwort - Bin mir sicher das die es nicht merken da nur ne lokale Änderung - darf man es von offizieller Seite oder nicht? Es läuft seit Nachmittag ohne Probleme und niemand hat mich gebannt ingame


----------



## Rogar (17. Februar 2009)

man muss schon ganzschön einsam sein für nen nude mode oder?!?!

das grenz schon echt an perversion


----------



## Neneko89 (17. Februar 2009)

Hauptsache die Beiträge pushen ohne einen vernünfigen Kommentar abgelassen zu haben, lassten doch halt mein Gott...

Kumpel von mir hat auch seit über nem Jahr einen in WoW laufen, denke nicht das sowas entdeckt wird. Allerdings würde ich damit nicht überall Ingame rumprahlen sondern es einfach für dich behalten. Denke schon das es Illegal is, aber die Entdeckungsgefahr is realtiv gering.

Also, ein Gentleman genießt und schweigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (17. Februar 2009)

Ja, sie dürfen dich bannen...


----------



## Gortek (17. Februar 2009)

Alleine weil das Spiel schon ab 12 ist, würde ich behaupten es ist nicht gern gesehen, aber ob sie es bestrafen oder geschweige denn überhaupt in Erfahrung bringen können weiss ich auch nicht.
Dennoch würde ich dir bei solchen Vorlieben das Spiel "Age of Conan" empfehlen, da geht das auch ohne Mod und hat sogar weitaus die bessere und deatailliertere Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dieses Spiel ist allerdings erst ab 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Neneko89 (17. Februar 2009)

Gortek schrieb:


> Alleine weil das Spiel schon ab 12 ist, würde ich behaupten es ist nicht gern gesehen, aber ob sie es bestrafen oder geschweige denn überhaupt in Erfahrung bringen können weiss ich auch nicht.
> Dennoch würde ich dir bei solchen Vorlieben das Spiel "Age of Conan" empfehlen, da geht das auch ohne Mod und hat sogar weitaus die bessere und deatailliertere Grafik
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, Tanga haben die Damen dennoch an. Es sei denn ich hab irgendne falsche Version :O (falsch = deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Mr. Bigglz (17. Februar 2009)

Nude Mod?
Na ich weis nicht, bei WoW mag das ja witzig sein (wen das jemanden heiss macht ab zum Sexualpädagogen), aber in WAR? Naja jedem das seine, für mich passt es halt nicht so ganz zum Flair des Spiels...
Zu deiner Frage:
Deine Eigene Spieldateien zu verändern ist garantiert verboten schon nur das es ein Mod, also eine Modifikation ist, sollte dir sagen das es nicht erlaubt ist, ich denke aber nicht das sie dir auf die Schliche kommen.
Ich wünsch auf jeden Fall spass mit deinem Nackten Gobbo oder Schwarzork 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bigglz

Edith:
@Vorposter

Meines wissens nach hat der Deutsche USK nur ein Problem mit Gewalt in spielen, aber nicht mit nackten Körpern. Lustig ist das die Amis dies genau umgekehrt sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sry 4 off topic)


----------



## Neneko89 (17. Februar 2009)

Mr. schrieb:


> Nude Mod?
> Na ich weis nicht, bei WoW mag das ja witzig sein (wen das jemanden heiss macht ab zum Sexualpädagogen), aber in WAR? Naja jedem das seine, für mich passt es halt nicht so ganz zum Flair des Spiels...
> Zu deiner Frage:
> Deine Eigene Spieldateien zu verändern ist garantiert verboten schon nur das es ein Mod, also eine Modifikation ist, sollte dir sagen das es nicht erlaubt ist, ich denke aber nicht das sie dir auf die Schliche kommen.
> ...



Warum passt es denn zu WoW aber zu WAR nicht? oO

Da gibts genauso weibliche Elfen und was weiss ich wie in WoW auch, genauso wie es M Chars gibt. Aber das wäre dann auch etwas merkwürdig


----------



## Mr. Bigglz (17. Februar 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Warum passt es denn zu WoW aber zu WAR nicht? oO
> 
> Da gibts genauso weibliche Elfen und was weiss ich wie in WoW auch, genauso wie es M Chars gibt. Aber das wäre dann auch etwas merkwürdig



Wie gesagt passt halt für mich nicht zum Flair von War. Für mich ist war Krieg und im Krieg hüpft man glaubich nur selten nackt rum. 
WoW hingegen ist eher so ein Fun mmo, schon nur die Grafik (Comicartiger Stil). Aber wie gesagt ist meine Subjektive Wahrnemung wenn du das anders siehst habich kein Problem damit^^


Bigglz


----------



## Destross (17. Februar 2009)

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden du willst dein Char nackt "spielen"? Naja wen du das gut findest guck dir lieber Bilder/Videos an, wozu gibt es den sonst das Internet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimbur (17. Februar 2009)

Versteh ich sowieso nicht 1. liegt die Wahre erotik ja eh in den Details die noch verborgen sind 2. Sind so einige Charakterklassen doch eh fast nackt und drittens wer nackte frauen sehen will... hey das internet ist groß!


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (17. Februar 2009)

Also um so länger wir hier diskutieren um so geiler wäre son patch sone nackte olle mit fetten titten aufm mount hätte schon style


----------



## Stancer (17. Februar 2009)

Warum zum geier will man virtuelle Figuren nackt sehen ?

Wer sowas möchte hat entweder recht merkwürdige sexuelle Neigungen oder ist ein wenig unreif und pubertär


----------



## Destross (17. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> Also um so länger wir hier diskutieren um so geiler wäre son patch sone nackte olle mit fetten titten aufm mount hätte schon style



Ja ne is kla...


----------



## Moronic (18. Februar 2009)

S2S schrieb:


> Na ja - ich seh nur meinen Char (weibliche) nackt. Ist halt nichts besondere. Der Mod modifiziert nur meine lokalen Dateien und ich hab ja keinerlei Vorteile durch den Mod. Ist halt einfach nur.... ästhetischer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ästhetischer???

OMG wie alt bist du?

(Erinnert mich irgendwie an den WoW-Nachtelfen-Rubbler)


----------



## Thront (18. Februar 2009)

S2S schrieb:


> Na ja - ich seh nur meinen Char (weibliche) nackt. Ist halt nichts besondere. Der Mod modifiziert nur meine lokalen Dateien und ich hab ja keinerlei Vorteile durch den Mod. Ist halt einfach nur.... ästhetischer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






....traurig.


----------



## Wulfenson (18. Februar 2009)

lol

mich amüsiert weniger das er den nude patch drauf hatt noch das er es nice findet,
aber viel eher über eure einstellung 

jetzt mal ehrlich,
wem tut er damit weh und wie kommt ihr drauf das er sich dran aufgeilt?
hier ist wohl eher der eigene wunsch vater des gedankengangs bei einigen...
bzw was sollte abnormal daran sein sich an sowas aufzugeilen, solang er danach nicht den pc durchdrückt ist ja wohl alles normal ^^



@TE
nein dir kann nichts passieren, außer das War nach einem patch nichtmehr läuft und neuinstalliert werden muss.
aber selbst das ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich da sicher nur die grafiken umgeändert wurden und wie oft werden die in nem mmo schon erneuert ^^

Den Admins solltest deinen Mod wohl nicht melden, da dir eine sperre drohen könnte, äußerst unwahrscheinlich aber möglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
halt je nach dem wer im falle eines solchen mods die rechtlichen konsequenzen tragen müsste
(sollte es der modder oder du sein wirds ihnen egal sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

mfg


----------



## doggystyle (18. Februar 2009)

Oha... hat ein nackter Chaosbarbar dann noch einen zweiten mutierten Arm in der Mitte seines Körpers?

Gibt es dafür extra Skills?

Sollte ich jetzt lieber schlafen gehen?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## everblue (18. Februar 2009)

Steh zwar auch nicht auf digitale nackte Haut.

Aber deshalb sollte man die Leute, die sich dafür interessieren wirklich nicht deskriminieren.

Die Zeiten ändern sich, wenn welche auf sowas stehen wieso nicht, habt ja keinen Nachteil davon.

Vor viiieelllen Jahren wurde genauso gegenüber schwulen usw. gedacht, heute heiraten sie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum Thema:

Denke nicht, dass Mythic sich darüber freut wenn einige Lokal ihre Daten ändern.

Und die, die mal wieder wow bla bla bla als vergleich nehmen....

War ist ein anderes Game !

Deshalb sollten mal einige soweit denken, dass Mythic nicht genauso dagegen vorgeht wie Blizz...

Waaaagh !!!


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (18. Februar 2009)

Gebt mir endlich TITTEN


ich will MONSTERMÖPSE!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (18. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> Gebt mir endlich TITTEN
> 
> 
> ich will MONSTERMÖPSE!!!!
> ...




Hab jeden Tag welche im RL, zwar immer die gleichen aber immerhin, naja evtl. "Twink" ich mir dochmal nebenbei noch eine hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...eine Nacht sollte reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (18. Februar 2009)

everblue schrieb:


> Hab jeden Tag welche im RL, zwar immer die gleichen aber immerhin, naja evtl. "Twink" ich mir dochmal nebenbei noch eine hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sreen it or it didn`t happend!


----------



## Fallraen (18. Februar 2009)

Ich verstehe..... da steht wer auf nacke männliche orkse. Sehr interesannt... naja Diffrent strokes for diffrent Volks.


----------



## Vampiry (18. Februar 2009)

Komisch das es noch keiner geschrieben hat:

*This thread Is useless without Pictures.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder doch nur ein Trollversuch?

Also wer an den Dateien rum fummelt muss damit rechnen gebannt zuwerden oder zumindest eine Sperre zukassieren.

Da hilft auch die Aussage: "Es läuft seit Nachmittag ohne Probleme und niemand hat mich gebannt ingame" nix.

Da werden nicht gleich die Alarmglocken bei denen klingeln, denke ja nicht das die alles mitloggen/live die Datensacannen und es gleich bearbeiten/kontrollieren. So schnell ist wohl kein MMORPG Betreiber.
Wenn ich sehe wie lange die brauchen um einen Goldseller aus dem Game zukicken...
Zumindest bekomm ich tagelang von einem und dem selben Goldseller Post - und ich melde ihn jedesmal.


----------



## Maddin123 (18. Februar 2009)

notgeil?


----------



## ErebusX (18. Februar 2009)

und das verändern der Spieledateien ist trotzdem nicht erlaubt, sonst könnte man sich ja auch "Brightskins" installieren..


----------



## Thront (18. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> sreen it or it didn`t happend!






*/SIGNED !*


----------



## Phash (18. Februar 2009)

wie krank



da sammelt man extra anziehsachen wie verrückt und dann kommt einer daher und siehts nich...



sich goblins nackt anzugucken grenzt an Perversion... oh ne... es ist schon weit drüber raus!


----------



## Churchak (18. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> Also um so länger wir hier diskutieren um so geiler wäre son patch sone nackte olle mit fetten titten aufm mount hätte schon style


ja aber nur wenn sie dazu nen Walkürehelm träge und man als musik Wagners Ritt der Walküre hören könnte!


----------



## Garet Jax (18. Februar 2009)

Man könnte ja noch nen "Strapse-Mode" einführen...dann aber bitte nur Schwarzorks und Gobbos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (18. Februar 2009)

Orkse ... solangsam wirds ekelig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (18. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Februar 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caxres (18. Februar 2009)

Tach,

wurde ja schon geschrieben das das verändern an den Programm Daten verboten ist.
Es gibt ein paar Ausnahmen -> AddOns.

Ansosnten bringt niemanden außer dir der NacktPatch etwas. Der einzige der deine Figur Nackt sieht bist du selbst.
Es werden ja nur die Texturen für deinen lokalen Client verändert.

Mein Client lädt die "Gobbo Texturen" wieder von MEINER Platte, ergo ohne NacktPatch.

Kurzum: Ja du kannst gebannt werden, und wirst es vermutlich auch, sobald jemand deinen Char Namen oder Account Namen rausbekommt. Es geht nicht um das Nacktsein an sich, sondern darum das du Die Spiel Skins veränderst. Damit könntest du auch beliebig andere Skins verändern, alle Heiler leuchten oder was auch immer.

In dem Sinne, her mit dem Screenshot!

C


----------



## Aero_one (18. Februar 2009)

Aloha,

also was ich nach 3 Seiten Antworten sagen kann :

1.) Nude Mod + WAR = Flames !!!
2.) Ich find WOrldBasch0R total lustig ... Schoko o. Streuselkeks ?
3.) Die Meinungen sind gespalten und eig. wurde die Frage schon beantwortet.
4.) Iwelche. Leute möchten hier "Nackt-Bilder" sehen ... 

Und eig. ist dieser ganze Thread mehr als sinnlos ...

/Rep.


----------



## Mikolomeus (18. Februar 2009)

das erinnert mich gleich wieder an das kleine Kiddie das sich zu einer Tanzenden nackten Nachtelfin einen rubbelt...

MfG


----------



## DeeeRoy (18. Februar 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Und eig. ist dieser ganze Thread mehr als sinnlos ...



Das kannst du erst nach 3 Seiten sagen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Februar 2009)

Und eine Stimme aus dem Äther sprach: Da hier ohnehin nur gechattet wird und die Frage um das Verändern von Dateien meines erachtens beantwortet wurde schließe ich ab.


----------

